# 20s on a cc??????



## slikCC (Mar 18, 2017)

So, with spring not too far away its time for a set of wheels. I run a set of staggered Vossen 19s right now, but I am thinking of getting a set of 20s. Havent been able to find much info on ccs with 20s. Anyone ever run them or know how well theyre going to fit. I dont want to order wheels and when they get here they not fit or rub ridiculously. Any info would be greatly appreciated..


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

I think it really comes down to the personal preference. 

I personally think that 19" fit CC perfect, especially the R-line. I also personally think that anything 20+ looks "doooong" but that's just me. Since you cant find lot of people with 20s on CCs that might indicate that many people feel the same way 

Check out this thread, tons of great setup:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...s-Suspension-Wheels-Tires-with-specs-pictures


----------



## Scoper50 (Mar 8, 2015)

There's a Facebook group that caters to CC owners and some of those guys run 20's with no problems. One thing to consider though you are going to have that much less sidewall on your tires which is going to make it ride like a lumber truck. You also run a much greater risk of bending or cracking a wheel when hitting a pothole. A lot of guys who are running 20's on their CC say they wish they would have went with 19's for this reason alone. Personally, I'm running 19's with a 235/35 tire on a lowered suspension and I have no complaints about ride quality, and I have yet to bend a wheel. So I'd go with 19. They compliment the car very nicely and you shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## Vettes Volvos and VWs (Mar 6, 2006)

20s on a CC you say









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Scoper50 (Mar 8, 2015)

Those 20's sure do look good man. But what size tires are you running on them and how does it ride?


----------



## Vettes Volvos and VWs (Mar 6, 2006)

Full disclosure I bought the car like that. When I run my 18" winters the ride is fantastic compared to the 20s. IIRC 235/35. You're 100% right, 19" wheels are probably the perfect compromise. I love the look of the 20s and the car is also on air


----------



## slikCC (Mar 18, 2017)

I kinda want to run 20s, just to push the limits, ya know. They look great, what are the specs on the wheels..


----------



## Cb2004mj (Apr 12, 2018)

I run 20s daily. Over 30k miles now. Tires are slimmer than I like and once these wear out I'll be upping from the 225/35 I have now to a 235/35 or 245/30. Undecided as of now. But I also lowered 1.5" rides still great and picked up slightly more road noise but I attribute that more to cheap Korean tires. Keep in mind I live in Florida and the roads here are awesome 95% of the time. But she's been all over with zero scraping, rubbing or issues


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

20s do look good  

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Smokeyhinton (Jan 24, 2014)

I personally love the way my CC handles with 20’s! I have a stock suspension, and haven’t encountered any rubbing at all...but you DO have to be aware of deep potholes!


----------



## TexasTW (Aug 21, 2016)

I run 20s daily.


----------



## Cb2004mj (Apr 12, 2018)

Ok well I would post pics but it apparently takes a month for a mod to approve me. Anywho, lots of people run 20s without issue, even lowered static and air. Drive mine to work 32miles each way to work plus. Not a single issue in over a year like that.


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

There are quite a bit of CCs that run 20s. 19s look what the stock size should have been. 20s are perfect with the right drop & tire size IMO. 

I daily on 20s and on 30 series tires. I only take them off for the winter since I run summer tires. 

Here's mine:











Cb2004mj said:


> I run 20s daily. Over 30k miles now. Tires are slimmer than I like and once these wear out I'll be upping from the 225/35 I have now to a 235/35 or 245/30. Undecided as of now. But I also lowered 1.5" rides still great and picked up slightly more road noise but I attribute that more to cheap Korean tires. Keep in mind I live in Florida and the roads here are awesome 95% of the time. But she's been all over with zero scraping, rubbing or issues


Funny, so I'm kick'n myself in the ass for not getting an alignment in awhile so I'm getting inner toe wear on my tires and one of my tires is showing cords (tires could have easily lasted two more summers) so figured now is the opportunity to get a different tire size but I'm on the fence, I have 225/30 with a slight stretch (got this size mostly for fitment) but I also like taking corners. My wheel specs are 20x8.5 et42, 13mm spacers in the front and 8mm in the rear. Was thinking of going 245/30 but I think I'll have to take the spacers off and even then, I'm not 100% I won't rub. I could split the difference w/235/30 but idk... Any thoughts?? I've been looking all over and the only guys who run 245/30 is on a 9"+ width wheel.


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

So I go to order tires from DiscountTire.com and they wouldn't sell me a set of 235/30/20 b/c bc the load index wasn't high enough to support my car. I've been ordering tires from them since 2001 and I've never have been denied a sale due to load index. I closed my credit card w/them and will no longer buy from them.


----------



## Cb2004mj (Apr 12, 2018)

Sorry for the slow response don't get on here much since mods won't approve me to post pics and such. Can't share very well without that ability lol. But I run 20x8.5 and very similar et if I remember correctly. I'm lowered on d&g springs and koni yellows. I don't rub at all and honestly don't think I would with a 245. But if I did all it would take would be a minor fender pull at worst. Also from what I found a 235/30 isn't a common size. So it limits you on brands and types of tires available. One of the reasons I was searching a 245


----------



## Calyfelic (Sep 21, 2014)

I’m about take the plunge


----------



## Calyfelic (Sep 21, 2014)

https://www.instagram.com/p/CCRvjhYFU_j/?igshid=41at66wn4hp8


----------



## DexTheTech1228 (Jul 20, 2020)

*20's on CC*



Vettes said:


> 20s on a CC you say
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sickkkk


----------



## Dlp1914 (Apr 1, 2021)

slikCC said:


> So, with spring not too far away its time for a set of wheels. I run a set of staggered Vossen 19s right now, but I am thinking of getting a set of 20s. Havent been able to find much info on ccs with 20s. Anyone ever run them or know how well theyre going to fit. I dont want to order wheels and when they get here they not fit or rub ridiculously. Any info would be greatly appreciated..





I'm running a Stance staggered set 225/30/20 on the front 255/30/20 on the rear no scrub on stock suspension thinking about lowering it maybe 1.5-2 inches in the near future. It can definitely be done!


----------

